# R. A. Torrey Commentary



## Tallen (Feb 20, 2007)

Could someone that has "Treasury of Scriptural Knowledge" with R. A. Torrey comments, please look up for me his commentary on Mark 11:22 and post it.

I am researching a particular article that I am addressing in a book that quotes this source, and not having it would like to see the entire commentary on this particular verse. I believe it to be very short, less than 25 words. If it is a substancial commentary I'll run to the library and check it out.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## JM (May 22, 2007)

Tallen said:


> Could someone that has "Treasury of Scriptural Knowledge" with R. A. Torrey comments, please look up for me his commentary on Mark 11:22 and post it.
> 
> I am researching a particular article that I am addressing in a book that quotes this source, and not having it would like to see the entire commentary on this particular verse. I believe it to be very short, less than 25 words. If it is a substancial commentary I'll run to the library and check it out.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Verse 22
And Jesus answering saith unto them, Have faith in God. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Have 
9:23; 2 Chronicles 20:20; Psalms 62:8; Isaiah 7:9; John 14:1; Titus 1:1 
faith in God 
or, the faith of God. 
Colossians 2:12

is this it?


----------



## Tallen (May 22, 2007)

Yes, thank you for the link. That is what I was looking for.

Blessings.


----------

